# Giant Anthem-Erfahrungen?



## PhoenixXx (11. Mai 2006)

Hi ihr da drauÃen,

ich bin schon sehhhr lange auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Bike fÃ¼r den Tour- aber auch (eher gegen Ende und vor allem fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste Saison) Marathongebrauch.  Habe lang hin- und her Ã¼berlegt, bis ich jetzt fÃ¼ndig geworden bin. habe mir vergangenen Samstag das neue Giant Anthem bestellt . Bei einem Custom Made Vertrieb (Anzeige gibts im inneren der "BIKE", S-Tec-Sports). Ausstattung: Sram X.O Schaltwerk mit Drehgriffe, Magura Marta, Fox F 80 Rlt, Manitou Radium DÃ¤mpfer, Ritchey WCS Parts, SLR Sattel. Kurbelsatz werde ich noch von XT auf XTR aufrÃ¼sten.    Kaufpreis war 2699 â¬.  Ein Wahnsinnsangebot denke ich...
Hat denn jemand hier schon Erfahrungen mit dem Anthem und vor allem mit dem MAESTRO Hinterbau? Ich freu mich schon sehr und glaube auch dass ich eine gute entscheidung getroffen habe, will abe rnur noch mal gewissheit  

danke leute, gruÃ

PhoenixXX


----------



## Thunderbird (11. Mai 2006)

S-Tec ein "custom-made Vetrieb".... 

Sorry, kann zum Thema nix sagen außer, dass mir der Anthem schlicht zu 
schwer und zu teuer war und die Farbe mir nicht gefallen hat.
Da die drei Kriterien bei dir ja kein Problem zu sein scheinen, wirst du
mit dem tollen Federsystem sicher viel Spaß haben.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (12. Mai 2006)

> ich bin schon sehhhr lange auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Bike für den Tour



Mit der Zielsetzung Tour wärst Du mit einem Trance aber besser bedient gewesen! Das Anthem ist mit seinen knappen Federwegen eher ein Bike für Racer, dafür aber recht schwer. An der Ausstattung gibts nichts zu meckern - wenn S-Tec das Bike tatsächlich so liefert. Einzig der Radiumdämpfer ist nicht so der Brüller, würde eher hier investieren, als in eine XTR Kurbel.


----------



## Hans777 (12. Mai 2006)

Hatte mir auch überlegt das Anthem zu holen... das mit dem Gewicht gibt mir jetzt aber zu denken. Dachte eigentlich der Rahmen wäre recht leicht. Was wiegt der denn? Und welche vergleichbaren(Preis) sind leichter?

Hans


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Mai 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Zielsetzung Tour wärst Du mit einem Trance aber besser bedient gewesen! Das Anthem ist mit seinen knappen Federwegen eher ein Bike für Racer, dafür aber recht schwer. An der Ausstattung gibts nichts zu meckern - wenn S-Tec das Bike tatsächlich so liefert. Einzig der Radiumdämpfer ist nicht so der Brüller, würde eher hier investieren, als in eine XTR Kurbel.



bei s-tec kannst du dir den aufbau selber zusammenstellen....


----------



## Thunderbird (12. Mai 2006)

Hans777 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wiegt der denn? Und welche vergleichbaren(Preis) sind leichter?


2438g in größe L, in M also knapp unter  ca. 2400g, schätze ich.
Leichter sind z. B. die Scandium-Viergelenker von Ghost, Scmolke, Cycles4U (ausverkauft?)
mit ca. 2200g in Größe M. Soo viel scwerer ist der Anthem also nicht, 
aber ein sub-9Kg Fully wird damit schwierig.

Thb


----------



## items (12. Mai 2006)

Moin,
vielleicht nochmal kurz zum Thema s-tec:
Euch ist schon klar, dass ihr da keinerlei Hilfe bei Garantieproblemen (und auch sonstigen) zu erwarten habt, oder?

Gruß
items


----------



## PhoenixXx (12. Mai 2006)

na das werden wir dann sehen...hab gute kontakte zu anwälten und sonstigem  

und @thb.....ein unter 9kg fully??du hast aber hohe ansprüche...  es wiegt ca 11 kilo und ich denke damit bin ich für einen marathon doch in der oberklasse...oder etwa nicht? und das mit dem federweg is auch nicht so problematisch, da ich die f80 rlt eh in eine reba eintauschen werde, wen nes mit dem verkauf reicht eine wc oder sonst eine team... 

hmmmm ob ich mit dem anthem jetzt vielleicht doch falsch lag...?wenn ja, kann ichs ja immernoch verkaufen, ich denke mit der ausstattung kann ichs bestimmt mind. genauso teuer verkaufen wie ichs gekauft habe  

mfg

PhoenixXx


----------



## Thunderbird (12. Mai 2006)

Das Antem ist sicher ein tolles Marathon-Fully. Wirst schon deinen Spaß damt haben.
Verkaufen lohnt sich nur selten. Soo wahnsinnig toll ist der Preis auch wieder nicht.

Bei Federweg ging's glaube ich eher um den Hinterbau mit seinen 85mm.
Der Rahmen ist aber auch nur auf eine 80m-Gabel ausgelegt und soll mit 100mm
deutlich träger werden, habe ich mal irendwo gelesen. Die Australier bekommen
den so ausgeliefert. Ich würde die Fox behalten, wenn du nicht zum EK an eine
Reba Worldcup rankommst. Ist scon eine geile Gabel

Thb


----------



## Hans777 (12. Mai 2006)

Also ich hatte schon mal interesse an dem Rahmen  wenn er blau und in M ist. Aber mach doch mal Fotos von dem Rad.


----------



## vaval (17. Mai 2006)

hallo!!

fahre seit gestern auch ein anthem!!
mir gefällt das teil ganz gut!    


kampfgewicht ist zurzeit 10,5kg ohne pedale getauscht wird noch die sattelstütze bin mir aber noch nicht sicher welche rauf kommt!


teile:
Rahmen:  Giant Anthem3 in L 
LRS:     DT Swiss XR 1540 
Gabel:   Fox F100X
Bremsen: Formula ORO Puro 180/160 
Reifen:  Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26*2,1
Vorbau:  Syntace F99 105mm 
Lenker:  Syntace Duraflite Carbon natürlich mit Syntace Bar Plugs 
Kurbel:  Shimano XTR Kurbelgarnitur 175mm 24-32-44 
Drehgriffe: Sram X.O Drehgriff Set, 9-fach/3-fach micro 
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O Schaltwerk Medium Käfig 
Umwerfer:   Shimano XTR
Kassette:   Sram PG990  11-32 
Schaltseil: Nokon blau 
Sattel:     SLR CARBONIO LEDER SCHWARZ 
Kettenstrebenschutz: Speed Stuff 
Griffe:     Ritchey WCS True Grips
Kette: Sram Hollow Pin (die alte mit gelochten gliedern)


Pedale (ausgeborgt) & Sattelstütze (zurzeit ist eine schwere mit über 350g oben) ist wie oben schon steht noch in planung!




bilder die ich hier in der arbeit hab sind leider zu gr. haben alle ca. 90kb und das funkt da nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans777 (17. Mai 2006)

hui das hört sich gut an. Ein paar deiner Teile habe ich schon an meinem XTC. Versuch auf jedenfall die Bilder einzustellen. Würde gern mal ein Anthem in "Freiheit" sehen nicht nur auf den Herstellerfotos.


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Mai 2006)

vaval schrieb:
			
		

> bilder die ich hier in der arbeit hab sind leider zu gr. haben alle ca. 90kb und das funkt da nicht



ist doch kein problem - lad sie hier ins fotoalbum und verlink sie


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Mai 2006)

das anthem ist ein bleiklumpen. finde es auch nicht schön. das gibts schöner (geschmacksache, klar), günstiger und vor allem leichter (s. o.), dann halt nicht von giant


----------



## Hans777 (17. Mai 2006)

arg der nächste der das sagt. Also ich finde die 10,5 von vaval schon ganz OK. und wenn wie er schreibt er noch die stütze und pedale tauscht wirds so um die 10. mit anderen teilen noch darunter.
zu "siehe oben": das sind komische scandiumbiester, hmm... 

vielleicht kommt ja bald die carbon version


----------



## vaval (17. Mai 2006)

carbon kommt nexte´s jahr!!

und ein anthem alu kannst genauso leicht aufbaun wie ein NRS carbon!



fotos zu meinem giant siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2692360&postcount=236


----------



## PhoenixXx (30. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab mein Anthem jetzt bekommen und muss sagen, dass es in echt WESENTLICH besser aussieht als auf den Herstellerfotos. Bin nur noch nciht gefahren, weil ich das Rad gleich in die Werkstatt hab bringen lassen um die Kurbelgarnitur auszutauschen. werde euch berichten, wenn ich erste Touren hinter mir hab´.
@ Vaval, was hast du für diese Top-Ausstattung gezahlt wenn ich fragen darf?

Gruß

PhoenixXx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhoenixXx (30. Mai 2006)

ach ja, hast du bei deiner gabel nen lockout am lenker? wo bekomm ich den für ne 100 rlt?

danke


----------



## XCRacer (11. September 2006)

Hi Leute!

Welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser haben die Anthems?

Danke, Gruß XCR


----------



## vaval (11. September 2006)

@PhoenixXx  wenn ich die einzelteile zusammen rechne komme ich auf ca. 4500,- was es mich gekostet habe kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da es mir unbekannt ist!

war jedenfalls kurz davor es auf 10,0kg zu baun! (galbe tausch auf German-A zero - das carbon ding)

lenkerlockaut hab ich keines! hab die Fox F100X gabel! da gibts sowas nicht!

sattel & stütze hat bei mir zurzeit 333g     Easton EC90 & Selle carbonio   

@XCRacer: 30,9



und nextes jahr schaun die anthems super aus! optisch hat sich da mit der farbe etliches getan! auch die carbon version ist sau geil! kostet aber ein vermögen


----------



## XCRacer (11. September 2006)

> @XCRacer: 30,9


 danke


----------



## big_scoop (11. Januar 2007)

Hat den jemand von euch ein Anthem mit einer 100mm Gabel im Einsatz? 
Ich habe mir gestern einen Anthemrahmen gekauft und überlege nun meine Gabel auf 80 mm umzubauen oder sie bei 100mm zu lassen.


----------



## XCRacer (11. Januar 2007)

Habe ein Raba Race eingebaut. Steht auf 100mm ein. Bei langen Uphills stelle ich sie auf 85mm und bei kniffeligen langen Abfahrten auf 115mm. Alles wunnabar!


----------



## N.E.R.D (11. Januar 2007)

giant is stange aber wenne meins dann hols!!! wie gesagt preis is nix besonderes... und soviel negtives kann cih von s-tec net sagen, außer die hühner die da am telefon sind und son troll der da bedienung geschimpft wird


----------



## big_scoop (11. Januar 2007)

ich habe mir den Rahmen nicht bei Stec gekauft sondern beim Stadler im Laden .
Muß nicht immer der billigste Preis sein, lieber etwas Service  .

das ist das gute Stück 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Randy Andy (11. Januar 2007)

Hier mal meins mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin und auch nur 10,5 Kg fahrfertig hat.





Grüße

Randy


----------



## big_scoop (11. Januar 2007)

auf 10,5 werde ich leider nicht kommen leider bringe ich mit 100kg einfach zuviel Gewicht mit für Leichtbau ala SID aber mit geschätzten 11,3 bin ich auch zufrieden.

So schwer finde ich den Rahmen also nicht! Und optisch gefällt er mir in 06 besser als 07.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaval (11. Januar 2007)

hallo°!

für 10,6kg brauch ich aber keine SID! da reicht ein FOX F100X auch noch aus!


----------



## Randy Andy (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich denke auch das 10,5 ohne Sid drin sind. Ich fahre schließlich Tubeless mit echten Tubeless Reifen. Wenn jemand darauf verzichten möchte spart dabei sicherlich n halbes Kilo. Dann fahr ich die einfachsten eggbeater, da ist noch was drin, wie auch beim lenker ( Ritchey WCS ). Das schlimmste an meinem Rad ist allerdings der Umwerfer, das ist so n übler XT globo paralellogramm viel zu schwer Teil. Man wird mir grad schlecht. 

Trotzdem, ich mag das Teil und es ist unglaublich schnell!!!

Grüße

Randy


----------



## vaval (12. Januar 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Trotzdem, ich mag das Teil und es ist unglaublich schnell!!!



      

ich hab mein anthem auch sehr lieb!
zurzeit tut es mir fast etwas leid das ich nicht aufs carbon umgestiegen bin!

aber auch mein alu ist ganz fein!


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (17. Januar 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

Bin zufrieden mit der RebaRace, fahre auf 100 mm, bügelt so ziemlich jeden Maulwurfhügel bergab weg, und uphill hat sich das Anthem typische "leichte" Vorderrad auch nicht merklich versschlechtert, als nächstes steht Sram Schaltanlage sowie XTR Kurbel an, bis denn


----------



## vaval (17. Januar 2007)

das anthem soll aber mit einer 80er gabel schneller sein als mit einer 100er...

was man halt so hört!


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (17. Januar 2007)

vaval schrieb:


> das anthem soll aber mit einer 80er gabel schneller sein als mit einer 100er...
> 
> was man halt so hört!



Von der Geomtetrie ist die 80ér schon besser, nur eben gibt mir die Reba mit 100 beim schnellen down im Gelände ein sicheres Gefühl das ich bei der R7 vermistt habe, die Reba muß so oder so überholt werden, da probier ich gleich mal die 85 mm aus, den gravierenden Unterschied werde ich eh erst im direkten Vergleich uphill_Gelände merken
bis denn


----------



## onkeldueres (17. Januar 2007)

Okay,werde mich auch mal am Talk beteiligen.Fakt 1 ist:Ich arbeite im Bikeshop und in der Branche seit 22 Jahren.Gibt kaum einen der mehr davon versteht wie ich,habe 6 Jahre bei Scott/USA in der Entwicklung gearbeitet..Fakt 2 ist:Giant Anthem ist jetzt 2007 eher ein Race/Touren-Fully ausser dem Carbon-Modell,weil kein Flat-Bar mehr montiert ist und Oberrohr entgegen dem Prospekt ca.0,5 cm kürzer ist.Fakt 3 ist:Habe mehrere aktuelle Modelle getestet in der Preisklasse 2500.- bis 4500.-,verschiedene Hersteller,z.b Specialized,Scott,Giant und einige andere.Meine Entscheidung viel dann auf ein Giant Anthem als Custom Aufbau,weil es definitiv das einzige ist das auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt nicht zum Wippen tendiert und das ohne Blockierfunktion.Ausser in Carbon wird ebenso kein anderes Bike wesentlich leichter sein bei gleichen Komponenten.Meine Wahl war absolut objektiv da ich von fast allen Herstellern diese Bikes zum Händlerpreis bekomme.Aber das ist tatsächlich der Stand der Dinge.Leider sind allerdings manche Kommentare zu S-Tec richtig,mehrere Bekannte von mir haben auch schon div.Erfahrungen gemacht.Ich komme aus dem Kölner Raum und muss sagen das der meiner nach kompetenteste Händler für Giant die Firma Prumbaum in Köln-Dellbrück ist,weil die Giant als Top-only Fabrikat haben und wirklich gut geschult sind und viel kulanter auf Änderungen eingehen wie jeder mir Bekannte Händler.Wo ich arbeite kann ich leider nicht verraten.Meine Aussagen sind aber 100% ehrlich gemeint.


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (18. Januar 2007)

@ onkelduers, gebe dir 95% Zustimmung, anbei ein Zitat von mir von vergangener Tage, bin ständig am "rumbasteln" um das optimale persönliche custom setup zu finden, halte euch auf dem laufenden, immo fühle ich mich im matschigen Terrain mit der Zusammenstellung auf dem Pic sauwohl



Ansbach_Racer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> muß nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben.
> Zum Epic kann ich nix sagen, und da ich Anthem Biker bin selbstverständlich mein pro für das Anthem, da ich im direkten Vergleich zum Trek das Anthem handlicher, agiler, schneller und optisch ansprechender finde. Hinzu kommt noch das ich bei Asphalt Bergauf Passagen beim Anthem spüre wie die Kraft durchs Hinterrad auf den Asphalt kommt und beim Trek hingegen ich halt den Berg irgendwie "hinaufstrample", soweit mein persönlicher Eindruck. Bin gerade am Schrauben und teste mein Anthem mit ner 100´er Gabel und 32mm Standrohrdurchmessern anstelle der serienmässigen 80´er und 30mm, irgendwie komme ich mit der R7 und meinen Kampfgewicht von 96 Kg nicht so zurecht wie ich es mir vorstelle, bis denn
> Gruß


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Januar 2007)

Wie ist denn eure bisherige Meinung zum Manitou SRL Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaval (18. Januar 2007)

kann nyx schlechtes drüber sagen! war aber schon am überlegen ob ich ihn gegen einen fox tausche!


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (18. Januar 2007)

vaval schrieb:


> das anthem soll aber mit einer 80er gabel schneller sein als mit einer 100er...
> 
> was man halt so hört!



Hallo,
hab gesehen du fährst auch eine 100´er Gabel,wie ist Dein Urteil gegenüber der 80´er ?`oder hast du gleich per custom Aufbau die 100´er verbauen lassen ? im übrigen bekommst mit mehr negativ Druck die Gabel auch nochmal bis 20 mm runter, von daher empfinde ich den Unterschied nicht als gravierend und die Schnelligkeit wird wohl dann eher von der Tagesform des Bikers abhängen


----------



## vaval (18. Januar 2007)

fahrs schon von haus aus mit 100mm bin aber am überlegen ob ich auf 80 umsteig! wüsst aber net auf welche...


die fox würd dann mei kl. schwester bekommen das mal an anfang für a gscheits radl hat


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Januar 2007)

Was soll denn der Fox bringen, bzw. was würde die Tauschüberlegung anregen?


----------



## vaval (18. Januar 2007)

tausch beim dämpfer würde bringen das ich nicht nur a lockout habe sondern auch ein pedalplatform hab.

hab mir aber die kosten noch nicht überlegt!


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (18. Januar 2007)

vaval schrieb:


> fahrs schon von haus aus mit 100mm bin aber am überlegen ob ich auf 80 umsteig! wüsst aber net auf welche...
> 
> 
> die fox würd dann mei kl. schwester bekommen das mal an anfang für a gscheits radl hat



So, meine Reba Race mit folgenden Druck: Positv 120, Negativ 150, Sag ist 20mm, Standrohr schaut 90 mm raus, perfekt, feinfülig und schnell nach dem ersten Eindruck, hatte aber ordentlich Gegenwind  

bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big_scoop (30. Januar 2007)

mein Anthem ist nun auch zusammengebaut. Ich kann an den 100mm Federweg nichts negatives feststellen. Das Rad ist in keinster Weise träge.





wozu braucht man bei dem Hinterbausystem einen Dämpfer mit Lockout??? selbst mit 3 bar SPV Druckw wippt nichts spürbar!


----------



## vaval (30. Januar 2007)

es wipot auch nichts ohne spv! hab ihn bis jetzt nur bei einem apshalt rennen gesperrt sonst noch nie!


wie schwer ist dein fahrbareruntersatz nun geworden???

lg daniel


----------



## Deleted 8297 (31. Januar 2007)

Der SRL hat doch aber auch diese Basiswippunterdrückung, sollte dann demnach doch auch offen recht unempfindlich sein.


----------



## big_scoop (2. Februar 2007)

Mit 3,5 bar SPV Druck in der Kammer ist die Plattform fast eleminiert im Dämpfer.
Ich kann mich nicht über einen unempfindlichen Hinterbau beschweren, klar das Anthem ist kein Freerider mit 150mm Federweg und bügelt halt nicht jeden Hubel glatt.
Mein Anthem wiegt 11,7 kg fahrfertig mit Pedalen da geht auf jeden Fall noch was. Der Laufradsatz wird sicher recht ald getauscht.
Bei 100 kg Lebendgewicht sind allerdings dem Leichtbau Grenzen gesetzt .


----------



## vaval (2. Februar 2007)

bei kurbel und LRS kannst sicher noch etliche gramm sparen!


----------



## bodymilk (7. August 2007)

vaval schrieb:


> hallo!!
> 
> fahre seit gestern auch ein anthem!!
> mir gefällt das teil ganz gut!
> ...




Hey,

darf ich mal fragen wie groß Du bist und welche Schrittlänge Du hast. Bin auch an dem Rahmen interessiert, weiß aber nicht welche RH.

Danke!!!!

Gruß,
bodymilk


----------



## vaval (7. August 2007)

hallo

ich bin 177cm gross und eine beinlänge von ca. 83cm

da ich gern eher kleine rahmen fahre passt der recht gut!
vorbau ist bei mir 110mm


achja gewicht ist zurzeit 10,5kg und jetz kommt dann die neue magura gabel rein! mal schaun ob sich dann 10,3kg ausgeht. kassette noch auf die XTR tauschen und ich sollte auf 10,2kg sein


----------



## British Bulldog (7. August 2007)

Hallo
184cm., Schrittlänge 87cm, Rahnengr. L.
Gruß
Mike


----------



## bodymilk (8. August 2007)

Danke,

dann wird mir, 182cm, Schrittlänge 90cm, ein "M"-Rahmen wohl zu klein sein, oder??


bodymilk


----------



## vaval (8. August 2007)

ja da würd ich eher zum L greifen!
aber schau einfach mal deinen abstand zwischen oberrohr und deinen eiern an! sollte aber kein problem sein.
wenn der passt dann is eh ok sont halt is M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## British Bulldog (8. August 2007)

Hi,
habe gerade meine Schrittlänge noch mal genau gemessen (89,5 cm.),
mir passt der Rahmen in Größe L super und du hast noch genug Abstand zum Oberrohr.
Gruß
Mike


----------



## bodymilk (8. August 2007)

vaval schrieb:


> ja da würd ich eher zum L greifen!
> aber schau einfach mal deinen abstand zwischen oberrohr und deinen eiern an!..............



Hmmm, schlechter Index! Der Abstand variiert bisweilen sehr!


----------



## vaval (8. August 2007)

wie kann der varieren??? stell dich einfach so drüber wie du normal stehen würdest...


----------



## fatboy (8. August 2007)

Er meint, dass man bei 2m Körpergröße und tierischen Schlepphoden eventuell dann doch nen Rahmen in M braucht...


----------



## vaval (8. August 2007)

dann sollte er sich eine frau zulegen die das ganze mal leer saugt!!


----------



## bluegixxe (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

hab einen Giant Anthem Rahmen der ca. 300km gefahren wurde mit einem Fox  rp 23 pro 80mm. Farbe silber schwarz. Rahmen wurde anfang 2010 gekauft. 
Grösse L

Bei interesse [email protected]

Gruss Kai


----------



## newsletter453 (15. Dezember 2015)

Moin moin, ich hole diesen Thread mal aus der Versenkung da ich ein neues Bike haben möchte und mir der örtliche Händler ein gutes Angebot für ein Athem X1 2012 gemacht hat.

Ich spiele schon länger mit dem "Fully-Gedanken" nur weiß ich nicht ob dies wirklich das richtige ist.

Fahre eigentlich Stahlrahmen MTB's ohne Federung. Seit diesem Frühjahr ein GT Arrowhead mit einer Jett Federgabel.

War ein Mega Schnapper aus der Bucht.  Nur müsste ich da jetzt investieren. Und ich bekomme da keine Scheibenbremsen dran...
Ansinsten macht das schon mehr Spass bzw. Ist deutlich komfortabler als die Stahlrahmen.

Was ich aber unbedingt benötige ist ein Gepäckträger. Für ein Fully scheint es keine zu geben (die für die  Sattelstütze sind keine Alternative zum Transport von nen 6er Pack 1,5Liter Flaschen...)

Fahre eigentlich nur in der Stadt. Klar Waldwege auch. Aber die kaputten und mit Schlaglöchern übersäten Fahrradwege holpern manchmal schon richtig heftig mal ganz abgesehen von den Plattenfugen...

Alternativ habe ich ein Müsing TPR Aktionsrad 3 auf meiner Liste. Wäre dies die besser Wahl?


----------

